

Ask HN: Meetups? - massappeal

I see Meetups posted every now and then, and I guess TechCrunch hosts some in towns with smaller start-up communities. Are these like networking events or what? Have you been? Do you think they&#x27;re worth checking out?
======
ArtDev
I highly recommend Drupal meetups. Super fun.

